# GR’s Stacked 315W CMH Vertical, G13 Haze, 2017



## gr865 (Apr 29, 2017)

Welcome my friends and fellow growers to the show! 

After an accidental, decent last grow, two plants,15+ zips, and decent quality, am back with my original plan for last fall. Will be doing a 5 plant vertical grow with coco, screens, and stacked 315 W CMH (3100 K) and drip irrigation.

Grow area - 4x4x6’7” Gorilla tent
Lights – 2 x Nanolux 315W CMH NA
Screens - 21”x 40” Overall working height is 54” (137 cm)
Pots– Two gallon Smart Pots
Medium - Straight Coco
Nutes – Canna Coco A&B, Rhizotonic, Cannazym, Boost and KoolBloom.
Number of plants – 5
Strain – Barneys Farm G13 Haze (4), and Critical Kush (1)

The grow:

Seedlings should be replanted into the two gallon smart pots within a week, one of the G13's is behind by about 6 day or so.


The drip irrigation is a 1/2" setup fed by a 3/4" line that originates in a separate room, from a 10 gal primary rez and a secondary 14 gal rez that recirculates the rez's and keep the primary filled. The manifold is 8 stations, but will plug 3 stations. It will have equal length 1/4" feed lines that I am considering attaching a 1/4" cross that will allow three lines to feed each plant. Each main feed line will have a quick disconnect so I can move the plants in and out of the tent as needed to work on them. Will post pics soon of this setup.


I used one of the 315W last grow along with a 400W LED, both hung slightly tilted toward the two plants.
Now this run will be the first time I have run 2 - 315's in a vert grow. I am truly impressed with the 315W for how it responded last grow. Both ballast are outside the tent, have plenty of air movement so I am not that concerned with heat issues, do have extra AC in the small room I am extracting air from, if needed.
Here's a picture of the two fixtures w/o the bulbs.

Will change the height of the lower light stand by removing pvc pipe and replacing with with longer pieces.


I will accept comments, both positive and negative, and suggestion for all you very smart people, with more experience than I.

GR

I am linking this to my Journal.


----------



## verticalgrow (Apr 29, 2017)

gr865 said:


> Welcome my friends and fellow growers to the show!
> 
> After an accidental, decent last grow, two plants,15+ zips, and decent quality, am back with my original plan for last fall. Will be doing a 5 plant vertical grow with coco, screens, and stacked 315 W CMH (3100 K) and drip irrigation.
> 
> ...


Along for the ride & good luck GR


----------



## digging (Apr 29, 2017)

Pulling up a seat with great interest


----------



## JDMase (Apr 30, 2017)

Ive just started my first vert and look forward to seeing how yours turns out! Im running a 315w for veg and 600w for flower. Not sure weather to use both for flower however.. Two 315's like yours looks like a really nice idea


----------



## gr865 (Apr 30, 2017)

verticalgrow said:


> Along for the ride & good luck GR


Welcome aboard their buddy, Glad your around, you have plenty of good advice that I have followed before.


----------



## gr865 (Apr 30, 2017)

JDMase said:


> Ive just started my first vert and look forward to seeing how yours turns out! Im running a 315w for veg and 600w for flower. Not sure weather to use both for flower however.. Two 315's like yours looks like a really nice idea


My original plan was to run a 400W HPS as the lower light and the 315W as the upper of the stack. I was able to get a good deal on the 2nd 315 so made the change.
If what I have read is true the stacked 315's should give me the equivalent of a 1000W HPS. The only thing I am now lacking is a CO2 system, but will add at some point, maybe.
GR


----------



## JDMase (Apr 30, 2017)

gr865 said:


> My original plan was to run a 400W HPS as the lower light and the 315W as the upper of the stack. I was able to get a good deal on the 2nd 315 so made the change.
> If what I have read is true the stacked 315's should give me the equivalent of a 1000W HPS. The only thing I am now lacking is a CO2 system, but will add at some point, maybe.
> GR


I'll eventually get another CMH or a Quantum or COB of some kind, I can't get another CMH for this round. 
Is that so? That's pretty impressive! Im going to scour youtube for comparisons now haha!


----------



## gr865 (Apr 30, 2017)

How do I link this page to a journal? I would like everything going on here to show in my journal.


----------



## gr865 (May 1, 2017)

Hi y'all,

Ok today the Ladies were transplanted from their Solo's to the Smart Pots and have the irrigation setup, tested and ready, less a few tweeks.

Two gallon pots, coco to given level with Solo imbedded to height using 2 cups, one inside the other. This way I can fill the pots, then remove the second cup to have in place a sliced cup for watering in the coco.


The 1st cup with the slits and holes sets in the coco at level, then a solid 2nd cup is place inside the first and the remainder of the coco is put in. Then remove the 2nd solid cup and begin filling the 1st cup with solution, which slowly saturates the coco.


Once saturated, the cup is removed and now they are ready for the transplants. The seedlings growing in Solo's fits directly into the hole shaped like a Solo.


They are in the tent under and SS400 LED and the drip system is in place but needs more dialing in and straightening up the mess of hoses.


Will grow under the LED for a week or two then remove the LED and add one of the 315's. When the plants get to the right height the second 315 will be added.

Later,

GR


----------



## Cyah1990 (May 4, 2017)

I will be following, hope u get some bitching yields, liking the setup


----------



## gr865 (May 7, 2017)

Cyah1990 said:


> I will be following, hope u get some bitching yields, liking the setup


Thanks Bud and glad you're here for the ride.


----------



## gr865 (May 7, 2017)

Ok contest time!

What is the cause of this?
  

Winner will be paid an all expense trip to your fridge to get a beer! 

GR


----------



## gr865 (May 8, 2017)

Time for the weekly report!
In Veg, 23 days since seed emergence for three of the G13's and the one seed of the Critical Kush, the smaller G13 emerged 5 day after the first ones.
Today under the 315:

Flash

Yesterday Flash


Things are doing ok, bought a new pump, now all drippers a working properly. Drinking ok, water/nutes (w/n) at 1.0 EC pH 5.8 +/- on Monday early, Wed very late and Saturday early, Today they began to wilt, had planned w/n this evening but had to do it early due to the wilt. 
We are headed out for a little 7 to 8 day trip on Wed. so I will water every two day while I am gone. Will have my son come by to check them this weekend. Should not be a problem everything has been working fine.
I have not drilled a drain hole in my catch tray yet but I noticed that it was sagging in the middle. I have the back legs about 0.5 inches higher than the front, and a crossbar down the middle. Today I removed everything from the tent did another cleaning and started putting stuff back in. I added a piece of 1.2" plywood covering the stand and placed the catch tray back on the plywood. Better but still holding some water towards the center, nothing major.
  

Well that's it here from my part of the world.

GR


----------



## verticalgrow (May 8, 2017)

gr865 said:


> Ok contest time!
> 
> What is the cause of this?
> 
> ...


caterpillar


----------



## gr865 (May 8, 2017)

verticalgrow said:


> caterpillar


Nope! You and try as many times as you like, LOL


----------



## verticalgrow (May 8, 2017)

gr865 said:


> Nope! You and try as many times as you like, LOL


Has something got the munchies or did the Leaf tissue just grow like that


----------



## gr865 (May 8, 2017)

My catch tray was not draining completely, "Important thing to remember" Do not get the suction end of a shop vac near your plants.


----------



## Bowser4:20 (May 9, 2017)

Here for the ride too. Proper interesting best of luck pal.


----------



## gr865 (May 10, 2017)

Bowser4:20 said:


> Here for the ride too. Proper interesting best of luck pal.


 Thanks, I hope it all goes well. All is ok as we speak.


----------



## Bowser4:20 (May 10, 2017)

Good mate keep adding the pics as you go


----------



## THCBrain (May 10, 2017)

Made a similar catch tray myself recently, yours could probably benefit a couple blocks in the centre near your joins, I can see it sagging in the middle, and with you saying it's making a puddle it's one thing to try. Good luck


----------



## gr865 (May 16, 2017)

THCBrain said:


> Made a similar catch tray myself recently, yours could probably benefit a couple blocks in the centre near your joins, I can see it sagging in the middle, and with you saying it's making a puddle it's one thing to try. Good luck


Just got back from holiday w/GF, to the mountains. had a GR8 time.
Yes, that is a GR8 idea. Thank you buddy! I will do that, has not been a prob. since I left for holiday because they have been sucking in so much more and almost totally drying between waterings. 
I got back today and they were extremely dry.
I am about to post an update so will give info on what''s up then.

GR


----------



## THCBrain (May 16, 2017)

No problem hope it's helps


----------



## gr865 (May 17, 2017)

Weekly update!
Day 27 from sprout.

A couple of days behind on my post, took a much needed trip to the Ozarks with my GF.

Had a friend plant sit, gave him written instructions on pH'ing and adding ready made gallons of nute mix, talked to him daily and all seemed fine. But he did not recognize that the plants were drinking more and needed more water/nutes. So got home yesterday and they were lite, lite lite, dry, dry dry, not much wilting but some of the lower leaves on the three largest plant had yellowed. Gave them a good soaking about an hour and then hand watered in the nutes solution with Great White to each plant.
He was very pH conscious and monitor it daily and would make sure it was 5.8 +/-, even though it was set to water every other day, that was fine, he is learning. Setting him up with clones from this grow, so taking him under my wing, lending him extra equipment I have and willing to share all the knowledge I have acquired.
Anyway, no harm no foul, maybe set them back a few days. This morning after the heavy drinch I gave them last night they had taken in most of the solution, so I gave them another good watering.

4/8


4/16
 

4/8
 

4/17


GR


----------



## gr865 (May 18, 2017)

Hi y'all, trying to get caught up after vacation.
Both lights installed and are 14" from the plants, fan is at 50%, room temperature is 79 degrees and humidity is 49%. House temp is 76 and the humidity is 63% indoors.
I was concerned that with the two lights temps would get out of control. But it is not happening. Thanks to you guys that have used the 315's for the advice and assurance that the temps would be fine. Having the, ballast outside the tent helps with the heat.
Cut everything from the backs of the plants, put them on their individual stand/screens and they got their first binding to the screens.


Bottom light stand put in place above the fan, upper fixture in place and the lamps installed in both fixtures.
Had to adjust the upper light letting a single link out to get the light parallel.


Closed the circle

 

Lights on, back of the hand heat test complete and all is good to go.
 

Will probably run the upper light 24/7 and the lower light 18/6 for a few days and see how it goes. 
Any thoughts on this folks?

I have plenty of time for veg as I really don't need to go to 12/12 mid July, so I will do some manipulation of the ladies. LST for sure, with some bending to fill bare areas with growth, SuperCropping, have wanted to do SC on Vert growing since I did it for height control in an earlier grow and got fab results from it. Thinking that as each branch reaches the sides of the screens, plus 4 to 6 inches, SC at that point with will stimulate each node below the SC point to produce more. At least that is what I have seen in the past.
The branch in the far back and nearest to the camera where SC'ed to control height. The buds, at each node below the SC, along the stem are 4 to 6 inches long. Compared to the rest of the branches where the buds at each node along the stem are 3 inches max. 
 

GR


----------



## gr865 (May 21, 2017)

gr865 said:


> Weekly update!
> Day 27 from sprout.
> 
> A couple of days behind on my post, took a much needed trip to the Ozarks with my GF.
> ...



Sorry folks those date on the pics are incorrect, stoned Hippy!

Should be
5/8, 5/16
5/8, 5/17

GR


----------



## gr865 (May 23, 2017)

Just an update!
Day 32 from sprout

Tied back and leaves tucked behind screen.
 
The Group

Back in the tent and ready
 
View from the top.


GR


----------



## gr865 (May 25, 2017)

Just had to post this, I am using Roots Excelerator Gold and low rate of Rhizotonic.

Two gallon SmartPots


Did a little tuck and tie tonight. 
I bent the lowest branches over themselves to give them better light and fill in the bare center area.
I have done very little defo, not sure when I should start. Mainly just some fans that had been tucked and the bud site began to produced larger fans.


GR


----------



## JDMase (May 26, 2017)

Hey gr865 ive just got myself some of that orange netting. When you say tuck and tie, do you tuck the ones that are long and tie the ones that are too short? 

I ask because ive just realised that ive weaved all mine through my net and it's going to be a real pain come harvest. Cheers


----------



## ttystikk (May 26, 2017)

I used vine clips to attach the plant's branches to the trellis.


----------



## coreywebster (May 26, 2017)

JDMase said:


> Hey gr865 ive just got myself some of that orange netting. When you say tuck and tie, do you tuck the ones that are long and tie the ones that are too short?
> 
> I ask because ive just realised that ive weaved all mine through my net and it's going to be a real pain come harvest. Cheers


You just need one of these come harvest.


----------



## gr865 (May 26, 2017)

JDMase said:


> Hey gr865 ive just got myself some of that orange netting. When you say tuck and tie, do you tuck the ones that are long and tie the ones that are too short?
> 
> I ask because ive just realised that ive weaved all mine through my net and it's going to be a real pain come harvest. Cheers


I tie the branches to the net and tuck the fans through the net.
Here you see the main stem and the branches tied to the screen
Enlarge it to see the ties

This is basically it, the first branch is secured to the smart pot, then each of the other branches are bound to the screen.


Fans tucked through the screen left side of pic, the lamp side is tied back to the screen, exposing the inner nodes of the plant, all grow points get light.


Front side 
 

Back side
 

Few pics of the tucked leaves.


Here you can see the leaves tucked and the faces of the other plants around the light.
 

Hope this helps.

GR


----------



## ANC (May 26, 2017)

I think if you put some screen closer to the bag you won't have to do gymnastics with binding those parts.


----------



## gr865 (May 26, 2017)

ANC said:


> I think if you put some screen closer to the bag you won't have to do gymnastics with binding those parts.


Please explain, I am not sure what you mean.
I am fairly old, considered a senior, but I use brains instead of brawn. 

Each plants has its own screen and irrigation feed. I disconnect the feed using a quick disconnect coupler and lift the plants out of the tent to work on them. They sit on a frame made of PVC so the slide around the catchment tray easily as needed.

GR

The plants are only 11" from the light now.


----------



## JDMase (May 26, 2017)

gr865 said:


> I tie the branches to the net and tuck the fans through the net.
> Here you see the main stem and the branches tied to the screen
> View attachment 3949333Enlarge it to see the ties
> 
> ...


Thanks detailed as ever! You spoil me


----------



## verticalgrow (May 26, 2017)

gr865 said:


> Just had to post this, I am using Roots Excelerator Gold and low rate of Rhizotonic.
> 
> Two gallon SmartPots
> 
> ...


hi GR,
What is the pvc a few inches away from the light doing


----------



## gr865 (May 26, 2017)

verticalgrow said:


> hi GR,
> What is the pvc a few inches away from the light doing


If you mean the 4 pvc pieces at the corners of the light. Thanks I have been meaning to take those out. They should be about an 1 tall, to hold the light frame. 
They have been there since I built the stand and I keep wanting to take them out and replace them with 1" pieces.
I will be taking my that lower lamp back to my Hydro store as soon as my new lamp comes in, the one I have has a short in it, Phillips Elite. Got a call as I am typing, my lamp is in.
So I will be pulling the stand out of the tent and replacing the lamp and will replace the pvc then.
Thanks for the reminder.
GR


----------



## gr865 (May 26, 2017)

Today I change the rez, been over three weeks and getting a pond odor. It had about 12 gallons remaining in the rez.
What I did was set the pH at 5.84, 1.1 EC and flush all that remaining solution through the smart pot. Finish EC was 589 and pH was 5.77.
I pull one gallon out and added Great White and SM90 (for fungal gnats, don't have don't want them), After the entire flush I poured the gallon of solution over the coco.

I prepared 10 gallons using RO and Rain water. 1.15 EC, will let it sit till tomorrow then before I irrigate I will adjust the pH to 5.8 +/-. Going to try and keep around 10 gallons in the rez, any more and it goes bad in a few weeks. May need to change more often, don't really see it as a problem but don't want or need any problems with this grow.


----------



## gr865 (May 27, 2017)

verticalgrow said:


> hi GR,
> What is the pvc a few inches away from the light doing


Thanks again VG,
I have been meaning to replace those corner post since I put the lower lamp in place. 
 
While I was changing the lamp stand I also reaised it about 6 inches.
 

Got Roots? What ya think,  I am amazed at the root mass, Cool beans!
 

GR


----------



## verticalgrow (May 27, 2017)

gr865 said:


> Thanks again VG,
> I have been meaning to replace those corner post since I put the lower lamp in place.
> View attachment 3949950
> While I was changing the lamp stand I also reaised it about 6 inches.
> ...


ur welcome GR & that looks a 100 times better 

Roots are happy & loving the enviroment,
when are u going to flip


----------



## gr865 (May 27, 2017)

verticalgrow said:


> ur welcome GR & that looks a 100 times better
> 
> Roots are happy & loving the enviroment,
> when are u going to flip


----------



## gr865 (May 27, 2017)

VG, I plan on flipping when most of the screen is full. The way they are growing I expect them to be ready in a few weeks. I have time, I have to flip prior to 6/30 as I plan on harvesting in mid Sept, dry and cure before I leave on a 5 week trip to Costa Rica. Going house hunting for a possible move.

GR


----------



## gr865 (May 29, 2017)

Decided to redo the light stand for the lower lamp. 
The four post stand I made does not allow for keeping the lamps the same distance from the plants. I can get the plants at the closest is 11" with two plants, the other three are 16" from the lamp. The problem is the legs of the stand will not allow for equal distance between the 5 plants. I could back all plant to the 16" but that limits the power of the lamps.
So, today I redid the lamp setup. Removed the stand and hung both lamps one above the other.
  

Now all plants are 11 inches from the lamps. The two that had been doing the best were the two that were closest to the lamps at 11", now all are getting the same lights.
Will be headed into town tomorrow to replace the lower lamp it has tendency to cut off with any movement inside tent. They are covering it as it seems to be a short in the lamp itself. I thought at first it was the ballast but I switched the lamps and the same lamp cut off in the other ballast also.

GR


----------



## ttystikk (May 29, 2017)

I have a bunch of vertical socket cordsets. They'd be a lot easier to hang your lights than what you've got.


----------



## gr865 (May 29, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I have a bunch of vertical socket cordsets. They'd be a lot easier to hang your lights than what you've got.


You have cordsets for the 315?


----------



## ttystikk (May 29, 2017)

gr865 said:


> You have cordsets for the 315?


All my 315W lamps are mogul socket base, so yes.


----------



## gr865 (May 29, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I have a bunch of vertical socket cordsets. They'd be a lot easier to hang your lights than what you've got.


Please explain how that works, I believe I can remove the excess hardware, but it hangs so nice going to leave it for a while.
GR


----------



## ttystikk (May 29, 2017)

gr865 said:


> Please explain how that works, I believe I can remove the excess hardware, but it hangs so nice going to leave it for a while.
> GR


They're just bare sockets that hang the lamp vertically.


----------



## gr865 (May 29, 2017)

I have those, just don't have the adapters.


----------



## ttystikk (May 29, 2017)

gr865 said:


> I have those, just don't have the adapters.


What adaptors? The bulbs themselves are screw in mogul socket base.

Your solution works fine, it's definitely not worth screwing with it.


----------



## gr865 (May 30, 2017)

Day 39 from sprout!
Changed the water times from every 8 hrs (tended to be too wet) to every 12 (drier than I want). So going back to every 8 hrs, two settings at 8 min per setting (no runoff) and one setting will be 10 to12 min to get 30+% runoff.

    
Got a few more weeks of veg, will be doing some minor defo and a little supercropping as needed.
Here is the new setup for the lights. Have both lights hanging now. 13" from the plants and no heat issues yet.
   

GR


----------



## rkymtnman (May 30, 2017)

lookin great..

what ski resort did you steal that orange netting from? lol. looks like what they put up to keep skiers from going over cliffs and such


----------



## gr865 (May 31, 2017)

Hey Rocky,
Actually got it from my son, who probably got if off his job site, LOL.

Thanks buddy, good to see you here.

GR


----------



## gr865 (Jun 5, 2017)

Day 2, 12/12 Generative Period of 2 to 3 for stretch and bud formation.

Fabulous growth now, drinking a lot. 
The defo I did on Wed. is filled in and we are started flower on Sat. night.
This morning I pull the ladies out of the tent for some pics and a little cleanup of the tray. After putting the plants back into the tent I began a rez empting flush. There was about 12 gallons left in both rez's and I ran the drip till they were empty. Then did a cleaning of both upper and lower rez's, mild clorox solution and a thorough triple rinse. I am very impressed with the EC and pH of the rinsate that passed through they pots and into the catch container, 1.15 EC and 5.69 pH, final reading before dumping .
Nute solution back in the rez's at 1.3 EC and pH of 5.79. 
The ladies are resting now as I am running my lights from 10 PM to 10 AM, may adjust that as summer rears its hot ugly self.
The Harem 

The ladies on parade
     
Lining up to get to that wonderful light
    

Now goodnight Ladies!

GR


----------



## gr865 (Jun 6, 2017)

I think these ladies were ready to flower. Third day since going 12/12. I know it's really do to veg time, 6+ weeks, but I thought this was cool.


----------



## gr865 (Jun 10, 2017)

Ok y'all, I need some assistance.
One week into 12/12 and they have stretched beyond the screens. My options are, LST, but it's the top of the plants so not a lot of room to LST. Super Crop, thinking around 10" down the main stem, this is really questionable. I know I can't just let it go as it is near the top of the tent.
Taken on 6/9, 4 of 5 have just reached the top of the screen. Now three of them are above the screen.


These two were taken today inside the tent. This is two of the three over the top of the frame.
 
Note most have grown 4 inches since that group shot yesterday.

What do y'all think?

GR


----------



## coreywebster (Jun 10, 2017)

I think either option would work but possibly go with supper cropping for the faster approach.


----------



## gr865 (Jun 12, 2017)

Day 9 of 12/12.
Well you're right CW, that's what I have done.
Saturday evening I removed the plants from the tent and began Super Cropping, main stem and some of the other upper branches.
This morning I pulled the ladies from the tent and all SC areas have turned up toward the lights, so I did some tieing of the SC main and branches and did a medium defo. Moving bud sites around to fill in voids on the screen, this will continue until the screen is full. 
When I put them back in the tent I backed them away from the light a couple of inches as with this growth rate they will be back in the lights by tomorrow.
As I said I did a medium defo this morning and here they are.
Prior:
 
After:
 

They are resting now, while doing the scheduled watering at 7 I noticed that a few of the drippers were not performing as they should so I removed them all, did a flow test and replaced a couple of the drippers, all is well now.
Later, 
GR


----------



## coreywebster (Jun 12, 2017)

Looking awesome again man.. Back in control!


----------



## gr865 (Jun 15, 2017)

Was ask about this.
I am running my base at 300 to 350 in veg and 400 to 500 in flower. Have my rez at at 1.2 EC and over a 24 hr period my pH floats from a starting point of 5.75+ to 6.0. I finely figured out to let my nute mix rest for 24 to 48 hours prior to putting it in the rez and not to constantly recirculate my lower and upper rez's and it helps keep my pH stable. The ladies are looking great no overfeeding here, Less is More!

Here is the last mix I made on Monday morning and put in the rez Tuesday night. This was 6 gallon RO and 9 gallons rainwater.

What I have done this grow is at the end of a week's rez use, which I fill ever two days, I let the rez get down to around 6 gallons, pH to 5.8 and run my drip till I empty the rez, this flushes my ladies. When done my EC of the waste water was 1.3 to 1.4, taken at different points of flush, and pH is right at 5.8. Then refill the lower rez with the new nute solution and pH in that rez before I pump to the upper rez for distribution. This has really worked well and I will continue doing this throughout the grow. When I do this type of flush I also add the high rate of SM90 15 ml/5 gal for fungal gnats. Had them fuckers destroyed a grow. I do this instead of adding SM90 to my rez for daily distribution as I have found that SM90 causes a oil slime in my rez, Seems to be working fine this way.
I am supercropping, LST, binding and tying them ladies like I was a masochist, LOL
I know I will love the results but it is requiring a shit load of work. And I this is supposed to be a HOBBY.

GR


----------



## WattSaver (Jun 16, 2017)

Hey GR just read through your journal, very detailed, easy to follow along with, but to copy WOW!! You known this comes from a person who is dedicated to the least effort in a grow. 
I don't thing you realized the power you created, so it's either less veg or build some bigger screens. 
I'll be following to the end,,, all the best to ya.


----------



## WattSaver (Jun 17, 2017)

I also want to ask you about the 315 CMH bulbs. They must run fairly cool as close as you keep the girls from them. Are they Philips? and what color?
I'm on my last pair of 400w Philips 4K CMH I'm thinking of buying a couple of conversion kits.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jun 17, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> What adaptors? The bulbs themselves are screw in mogul socket base.
> 
> Your solution works fine, it's definitely not worth screwing with it.


Where can you buy mogul cmh bulbs?


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 18, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> Where can you buy mogul cmh bulbs?


I have a few I'd let go...

Otherwise you might have to go directly to Philips.


----------



## gr865 (Jun 19, 2017)

WattSaver said:


> I also want to ask you about the 315 CMH bulbs. They must run fairly cool as close as you keep the girls from them. Are they Philips? and what color?
> I'm on my last pair of 400w Philips 4K CMH I'm thinking of buying a couple of conversion kits.


Yeah Watt they are close, some have grown into the lamps, minor problem. Had them around 10" from light to plant, about 15" to the screen. Work on the plant this AM and moved the back to around 14" from the light, 19" to the screen.
Just did a minor defo about 3/4 of a 5 gallon bucket, going to post pics and update later.
I love these lights, ran one horizontal with my SS400 LED, two plants and pull 15 zips
I think you will be pleased.
GR


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jun 19, 2017)

gr865 said:


> Yeah Watt they are close, some have grown into the lamps, minor problem. Had them around 10" from light to plant, about 15" to the screen. Work on the plant this AM and moved the back to around 14" from the light, 19" to the screen.
> Just did a minor defo about 3/4 of a 5 gallon bucket, going to post pics and update later.
> I love these lights, ran one horizontal with my SS400 LED, two plants and pull 15 zips
> I think you will be pleased.
> GR


Got a ballast coming on a slow boat from China! lol. I haven't ran cmh before but I have run vertical hps, they run much cooler vertical without reflectors.


----------



## gr865 (Jun 19, 2017)

Day 16 12/12

Weekly update:
We removed them from the tent and few branches had grown into the lights. So today was a supercropping and minor defo day, I say minor but I cut/pulled about 3/4 of a 5 gallon bucket full. No issues to report, just overgrown, I know all the shit I am putting them sweet ladies through is adding time to my harvest.

Before


After


After all was done
    
Fitting them back into the tent.


The remnants of the defo


Next week will be the third week of 12/12 so I will be doing a fairly heavy defo and probably need to do a bit more SC.

GR


----------



## gr865 (Jun 19, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> Got a ballast coming on a slow boat from China! lol. I haven't ran cmh before but I have run vertical hps, they run much cooler vertical without reflectors.


Yes bare bulb is the way to go


----------



## WattSaver (Jun 19, 2017)

gr865 said:


> Yes bare bulb is the way to go


Philips is a great bulb the new 315 is the same as the old school color-master 400 in that they are safety bulbs. Which means they are rated for open fixtures. If they do explode all the gunk is contained and not all over your plants. Most hps & mh bulbs are not safety rated. 



ttystikk said:


> I have a few I'd let go...
> 
> Otherwise you might have to go directly to Philips.


Here's an conversion kit so you can use your current hood _http://growershouse.com/ceramic-science-315w-cmh-light-conversion-kit _there are most likely more options.
or you can buy a 315 ballast and use one of Philips mogal based bulbs 
_http://download.p4c.philips.com/lfb/f/f0fa3f02-4d08-4498-ba8e-a56b00eb8611/f0fa3f02-4d08-4498-ba8e-a56b00eb8611_pss_en_aa_001.pdf_


----------



## gr865 (Jun 19, 2017)

Hey Watt, sorry Buddy I did not give you the color of my bulbs. They are both 3100, Phillips Elite's. They are plenty bright!
I bet your job has you in some great scenic locations. We hope to get back that way in the spring of 18', got big trip planned for the fall, to Costa Rica for a month plus.

GR


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jun 19, 2017)

WattSaver said:


> Philips is a great bulb the new 315 is the same as the old school color-master 400 in that they are safety bulbs. Which means they are rated for open fixtures. If they do explode all the gunk is contained and not all over your plants. Most hps & mh bulbs are not safety rated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can get mogul here
https://customhydronutrients.com/315-watt-mastercolor-cdm-elite-mw-mogul-base-p-611.html
there are others.


----------



## gr865 (Jun 21, 2017)

Thanks for the info. Got it under control.


jonsnow399 said:


> You can get mogul here
> https://customhydronutrients.com/315-watt-mastercolor-cdm-elite-mw-mogul-base-p-611.html
> there are others.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jun 22, 2017)

New PGZ socket assembly

http://www.horticulturesource.com/sun-system-sunlight-supply-sun-system-lec-inner-sun-pgzx-socket-assembly-p25302


----------



## gr865 (Jun 22, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> New PGZ socket assembly
> 
> http://www.horticulturesource.com/sun-system-sunlight-supply-sun-system-lec-inner-sun-pgzx-socket-assembly-p25302


You must be a salesman, sorry don't need any!


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jun 22, 2017)

No, I wasn't replying specifically to you, just throwing the info out there in case anyone needs it.


----------



## gr865 (Jun 22, 2017)

Well I don't want to be rude, but this is my journal about my grow for the folks that want to follow it. You are more than welcome to stick around and view or better yet contribute to the conversation, just don't try to sell shit here. 
Thank you, 

GR


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jun 22, 2017)

gr865 said:


> Well I don't want to be rude, but this is my journal about my grow for the folks that want to follow it. You are more than welcome to stick around and view or better yet contribute to the conversation, just don't try to sell shit here.
> Thank you,
> 
> GR


Damn dude, this is a forum NOT a grow journal, I'm posting info relevant for people wanting to know where to get vertical cordsets for vertical growing. You think I have stock in these companies or something? Not to be rude , but I don't need your permission to view or post in this thread, but you don't have to worry about me posting here again.


----------



## gr865 (Jun 22, 2017)

I want to thank you very much.


----------



## gr865 (Jun 22, 2017)

I think I hurt that nubies feelings.
This is in the vertical forum but am I wrong that this is a journal? 
GR


----------



## sunni (Jun 23, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> Damn dude, this is a forum NOT a grow journal, I'm posting info relevant for people wanting to know where to get vertical cordsets for vertical growing. You think I have stock in these companies or something? Not to be rude , but I don't need your permission to view or post in this thread, but you don't have to worry about me posting here again.


This is a grow journal in a forum 
He asked you not to post be nice


----------



## gr865 (Jun 25, 2017)

Guess I should apologize to y'all for my language in dealing with jonsnow, 
He persisted in being a pain and I lost it, I have been reprimanded by Sunni and have apologised to her also.
He has been banded for my journal and our post during that exchange have been deleted.
Again, to you folks that have been following my journal I am truly sorry for my outburst.

GR


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 25, 2017)

gr865 said:


> Guess I should apologize to y'all for my language in dealing with jonsnow,
> He persisted in being a pain and I lost it, I have been reprimanded by Sunni and have apologised to her also.
> He has been banded for my journal and our post during that exchange have been deleted.
> Again, to you folks that have been following my journal I am truly sorry for my outburst.
> ...


Live n learn bro- can't let the jerks get under your skin.


----------



## gr865 (Jun 25, 2017)

Tomorrow I will do a flush till the rez is empty, clean and replace the nute solution. Will also treat with SM90 for fungal gnat control, have not had a problem and do not want one.
Will pull the ladies out of the tent, reposition some of the bud sites and do a minor trim if needed. Did a major defo Friday morning and they are recovering fine.
Post and update tomorrow with a few pics.

GR


----------



## gr865 (Jun 26, 2017)

Got home last night after a weekend away, everything watered but looking at the outsides of the smart pots that on Thurs. had tons of roots growing through the pots, now has brown dead root on the outsides of the pots and the outsides of the pots were really damp/saturated. I had gone from a three time a cycle irrigation to 4 last weekend, reduced the times and all was fine all week long. Looking in the upper rez the amount of liquid used during the weekend it used the amount of solution I expected it to use. I had filled the upper rez then turn off the lower recirculation rez and I am able to get three nights of watering on the upper rez alone. Checked the EC and it was 1.46 and the pH was fine at 6.01. When I set them on Friday they were 1.45 EC and 5.78 pH. So I eliminated that as a cause, I have been treating with SM90 for fungal gnats and have not seen any, so eliminated that as a cause. I do believe that shutting down the recirculation has stabilized my solution and can hold pH in the proper range for days at a time.

The plants don't seem to be bothered much by it as far as I can tell. Other than the pots being too saturated all seems ok, and the defo from Thurs. and Fri. is filling in well. The only thing I can single out is that I have changed in the past couple of weeks is I quit giving them Great White two weeks ago. Other than the cycle times and amount of solution given that is all that has been changed. So I shut down the drip system as they aren’t drinking as much and at lights on last night I gave them a hand watering of nute solution and Great White, to about 30+% runoff. This morning I checked them and the pots were still damp but light so I know they drank well last night. I am going to leave the system down and hand water with GW and nute solution for a few days and see how it goes.

So I am not pulling them out of the tent to work on them today, did some work inside the tent, tied the branches that were growing into the lamp, plucked and tucked a few fan leaves and back the plants away from the lamp an inch or so. Will give them a few days then do the flush and rez change sometimes later this week.

If anyone has any thoughts would love to hear them. I think I jinxed myself when I got in the altercation with Jonsnow this past week. It is a Karma thing! I should have just reported him and not confronted him. Ty, your right.


GR


----------



## TheChemist77 (Jun 26, 2017)

ive thought about going vert,, but the veg time worries me.. now in sog i veg clones no more than 2 weeks, pack as many plants as i can...if i went vert could i yield the same w/ lowering my plant numbers?? im way over my legal number of plants,, im allowed 24,, i have 37 in bloom and at times 40 in veg awaiting the 37 to finish.. other times 37 in bloom and 6-8 mothers.. i grow in a basement room 12x12 with a 7ft ceiling height,, i am now using 2 315 cmh and 2 100 watt citizen led's in bloom and 1 315 and 1 100 watt citizen in veg.. but i have 4 315's and 4 100 watt citizens, should i try vert?


----------



## gr865 (Jun 26, 2017)

Wow lot's of lamp power there.
I am thinking you should read
https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=127881
https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=206397
You might google it as I know there is one really good thread on growing trees vertically.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 26, 2017)

TheChemist77 said:


> ive thought about going vert,, but the veg time worries me.. now in sog i veg clones no more than 2 weeks, pack as many plants as i can...if i went vert could i yield the same w/ lowering my plant numbers?? im way over my legal number of plants,, im allowed 24,, i have 37 in bloom and at times 40 in veg awaiting the 37 to finish.. other times 37 in bloom and 6-8 mothers.. i grow in a basement room 12x12 with a 7ft ceiling height,, i am now using 2 315 cmh and 2 100 watt citizen led's in bloom and 1 315 and 1 100 watt citizen in veg.. but i have 4 315's and 4 100 watt citizens, should i try vert?


Vertical with larger plants keeps you closer to your legal count. You just veg longer and the plants grow bigger at an exponential rate. That is, you'll get more than double the yield from a plant vegged for 4 weeks than for 2.


----------



## gr865 (Jun 26, 2017)

Yes you can check out ty's grows, he has it down.


----------



## coreywebster (Jun 26, 2017)

@TheChemist77 Why don't you stack 2x 315w vert and have two areas flowering at different stages and then use your 400w of cobs to veg with. Or go with a perpetual lower profile vert so your plants are smaller with less veg. The options are numerous.

Hey @gr865 have you sussed out the situation with the roots? How come those smart pots have roots poking out anyhow? I thought they were supposed to air prune when they poked out?


----------



## gr865 (Jun 26, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> @TheChemist77 Why don't you stack 2x 315w vert and have two areas flowering at different stages and then use your 400w of cobs to veg with. Or go with a perpetual lower profile vert so your plants are smaller with less veg. The options are numerous.
> 
> Hey @gr865 have you sussed out the situation with the roots? How come those smart pots have roots poking out anyhow? I thought they were supposed to air prune when they poked out?


I have not worked it out yet, but I have started again and will continue to add Great White by hand watering for a few days and see what happens.
That is how smart pots work is the root grow to the edge of the pot and instead of turning under and creating a root bound problem the roots poke through the pot and are air pruned.
This pic is from May 25th.


This is today!


----------



## coreywebster (Jun 26, 2017)

I hope the great white help. Or at least the situation gets sorted. Fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 26, 2017)

gr865 said:


> I have not worked it out yet, but I have started again and will continue to add Great White by hand watering for a few days and see what happens.
> That is how smart pots work is the root grow to the edge of the pot and instead of turning under and creating a root bound problem the roots poke through the pot and are air pruned.
> This pic is from May 25th.
> View attachment 3967455
> ...


So what's wrong with the roots?


----------



## gr865 (Jun 26, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> So what's wrong with the roots?



Not sure, they have ceased growing from the sides of the pots, they are not drinking near as much as they have been, As of yet they don't seem the worst for wear, maybe a bit of slowdown in growth but that could be from my manipulation technique.
I have been using the correct rates of my Canna supplements, Cannazym, Rhizotonic, Boost. and still running low A&B levels (550 ppm). pH levels have been very stable.
Don't think it is a root fungal or disease problem. I think my wet and dry cycles are fucked up. That would explain the slowdown in growth. Will hand water for a bit and see if that doesn't help the situation.

GR


----------



## JDMase (Jun 26, 2017)

Isn't that air pruning happening? They shouldn't be able to survive in the air, so once they poke through, they prune themselves. Maybe the fact that there's so many doing it at once is taking a toll on the plant by growing new roots further back along so water uptake has slowed? 

Not sure if that last part makes sense, in my head im now thinking that would cause them to be more thirsty.


----------



## gr865 (Jun 26, 2017)

JDMase said:


> Isn't that air pruning happening? They shouldn't be able to survive in the air, so once they poke through, they prune themselves. Maybe the fact that there's so many doing it at once is taking a toll on the plant by growing new roots further back along so water uptake has slowed?
> 
> Not sure if that last part makes sense, in my head im now thinking that would cause them to be more thirsty.


It is the younger finer roots that do the most uptake. So the larger tips that are poking through is really not a water absorber. I did a paper on that in college, agronomy major, did a full year of greenhouse work on turfgrass for golf courses. We were working on a grass species that required less water than the normal turf and doing some breeding to get those traits and produce a sports quality turfgrass.
I think after I get the cycle back in order it will be fine. May need to run them a little drier. 
What seem to work well during veg was to run lighter cycles with no runoff in cycle 1 - 2 and the third run to 30+% runoff. I did that during the switch to 4 cycles but even lowering the watering rates seems to be too much.
But one thing at a time, for the next few days I will be watering with nutes and Great White by hand two times during the light cycle to runoff, the first will be 2 hrs after lights on and the second will be two to three hours prior to lights off.
Right now I am playing every thing by ear, and wouldn't you know it I am damn near deaf. 

GR


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 26, 2017)

gr865 said:


> It is the younger finer roots that do the most uptake. So the larger tips that are poking through is really not a water absorber. I did a paper on that in college, agronomy major, did a full year of greenhouse work on turfgrass for golf courses. We were working on a grass species that required less water than the normal turf and doing some breeding to get those traits and produce a sports quality turfgrass.
> I think after I get the cycle back in order it will be fine. May need to run them a little drier.
> What seem to work well during veg was to run lighter cycles with no runoff in cycle 1 - 2 and the third run to 30+% runoff. I did that during the switch to 4 cycles but even lowering the watering rates seems to be too much.
> But one thing at a time, for the next few days I will be watering with nutes and Great White by hand two times during the light cycle to runoff, the first will be 2 hrs after lights on and the second will be two to three hours prior to lights off.
> ...


I've noticed that these substrates need to get pretty dry at some point during the day and that watering too close to lights out doesn't allow that to happen.

If watering twice a day, maybe run the first at lights or even 30 minutes after and the second halfway through the day cycle.


----------



## coreywebster (Jun 27, 2017)

Ah I see your picture now. Personally I don't think the roots are supposed to poke out like that, its a sign they are too moist so they are not air pruning. Mine don't come out of the cloth pot at all but when I strip them at the end I can see the air pruning has worked.
The only time I have seen roots poke out of the cloth pots is when the pots have been in trays and under the pot stays too moist or shall we say lacks air to perform the air prune. I don't think it matters so much, you water several waters daily where I grow in coco and water once per day, so my cloth does dry and there is lots of air, where yours in moist, the roots will just air prune at a different point. I don't think it will effect your plants. Plus like you say its the micro roots that will be doing most of the work.


----------



## gr865 (Jun 27, 2017)

June 27, 2017
Update: Day 24 12/12

My watering problem is ongoing, not sure it is a problem as it does not seem to affect the plants as far as I can tell.
I do believe the problem is my drip system. The drip heads do not emit the same amount of solution, which means I get uneven distribution. So one plant will be dryer or wetter than the others or all plant are receiving different levels of solution.
I am not sure if it is drip heads or a pressure issue. Here is a breakdown of where the system stands at present.
Cheap 2 gph pressure compensating heads, three/pot
ECO 1056 pump, 1083 gph, 9 foot of head, pressure ? (just don't know)
.25" red rubber tubing, all lengths cut the same.

I am wondering if I can't get better drip nozzles, or if there is a better way?

6/21&22 
Manipulation (LST, Supercropping, and Defo)
Did two plants on 6/21 evening, and the other three the morning of the 22nd.
 

G13 4
22nd before, after and today, the 1st pic before defo is fairly rep. of all the before pics, so I am only going to do the defo pics from Thur, Fri,and today
   
G13 3
6/22 Defo and 6/27
  
G13 1
6/22 Defo and 6/27
  

To Be continued


----------



## gr865 (Jun 27, 2017)

Day 24 con't

G13 2
6/22 Defo and 6/27

CK1
6/22 defo and 2/27
 

Well that's it for now, let the show continue.

GR


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 27, 2017)

Does your drip system use a manifold all the smaller lines run from?


----------



## gr865 (Jun 27, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Does your drip system use a manifold all the smaller lines run from?


Thinking the cheap drip nozzles are the problem, I am not sure cause this is my first time with a system like this. When a nozzle is not dripping I just have to thump it and it start working.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 27, 2017)

gr865 said:


> Thinking the cheap drip nozzles are the problem, I am not sure cause this is my first time with a system like this. When a nozzle is not dripping I just have to thump it and it start working. View attachment 3968060


You don't need to use nozzles, just adjust your timer down a bit.


----------



## gr865 (Jun 27, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> You don't need to use nozzles, just adjust your timer down a bit.


If you look at the picture of the manifold, I have 5 lines running from it and at the pots I and a cross fitting to give me 3 tubes per pot.
If I remove the drippers will I have enough pressure to give each line the pressure it needs?


----------



## gr865 (Jun 27, 2017)

These are what I am using

 

Would this style work better?


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 27, 2017)

gr865 said:


> If you look at the picture of the manifold, I have 5 lines running from it and at the pots I and a cross fitting to give me 3 tubes per pot.
> If I remove the drippers will I have enough pressure to give each line the pressure it needs?


I use a different style of drip system than yours and do not use emitters, because they plug so often.
In my system I use a long piece of 1 inch line with a pump connected to each end. This ensures an even pressure up and down the line.
I then tap into the 1 inch line with individual 1/4 inch spaghetti lines that run to the plants.
So the 1 inch line is my manifold.

I'd tinker with your system a bit. Try pulling the emitters off and check to see how it performs.
If the lines closest to your pump depressurise the output of the lines up the manifold, you can also adjust flow rates with longer or shorter lengths of tubing.


----------



## gr865 (Jun 27, 2017)

I have an eco1056 pump, 1086 g/h and they say about 3 psi, what size are you running?
Your running one line per plant?


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 27, 2017)

I use [email protected] 800 gph pumps. 
I adjust my timer till I get around 15% runoff. This changes throughout the growth cycle.
Mine operates 2 minutes @ 6 cycles a day.
I'm not sure about psi's in my system, I just adjust to fit.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 27, 2017)

gr865 said:


> Your running one line per plant?


I'll run 1 line per plant in a 5 gallon or more if the container surface area is larger. I'll split a line with a t fitting for a 3 gallon and water 2.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 27, 2017)

gr865 said:


> Thinking the cheap drip nozzles are the problem, I am not sure cause this is my first time with a system like this. When a nozzle is not dripping I just have to thump it and it start working. View attachment 3968060


Found your problem; all lines need to originate from the main manifold; every time you split you lose water volume. Some are direct, others are split into 2, others into 4 from the looks of things in the pic. That should solve your problem.

If not, then you need a filter at the pump.


----------



## gr865 (Jun 27, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Found your problem; all lines need to originate from the main manifold; every time you split you lose water volume. Some are direct, others are split into 2, others into 4 from the looks of things in the pic. That should solve your problem.
> 
> If not, then you need a filter at the pump.


No, I have one line per plant that splits at the pot to three points, all lines at the same length. But this ain't working so here is the plan, LOL, the best laid plans of mice, men and me.

I am changing this, going to try one line per plant off a 3/4" manifold. Should have done this in the first place, but no I had to try and get all fancy, KISS! Going to try a 2 gal/min drip emitter, if they plug I will go bare naked tube directly to the plants. Will be testing this tonight.

GR


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 27, 2017)

gr865 said:


> No, I have one line per plant that splits at the pot to three points, all lines at the same length. But this ain't working so here is the plan, LOL, the best laid plans of mice, men and me.
> 
> I am changing this, going to try one line per plant off a 3/4" manifold. Should have done this in the first place, but no I had to try and get all fancy, KISS! Going to try a 2 gal/min drip emitter, if they plug I will go bare naked tube directly to the plants. Will be testing this tonight.
> 
> GR


Your lines did not shrink in diameter at every junction so you ended up with low and inconsistent flow. Your new plan sounds much better.


----------



## gr865 (Jun 27, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Your lines did not shrink in diameter at every junction so you ended up with low and inconsistent flow. Your new plan sounds much better.


Thanks buddy, 
You're always one with the positive thoughts, and great ideas.

GR


----------



## gr865 (Jun 27, 2017)

What a day, wanting to solve the problem with the drip system; 
Today I dismantled the system. removed the 8 port manifold, built a loop manifold from 3/4" black vinyl with 5 ports. Put 1/4" red rubber hose on it, all of equal length, and mounted a 2 gph pressure compensating emitter. Plenty of pressure to run them now. Was so busy I forgot to take some pic's, will do it prior to lights on.
Emptied both rez's, cleaned and refilled with 15 gallons of 1.55 EC solution at 5 78 pH. 
Timer set for 10 min, want to check it out before I go with multi feeding, just doing two feeding tonight 10:15 and 2:30, then will check them at 6 and see if they need more solution and possibly do another run at 6:30.

Ran the check and had runoff after 8 min, so will set for 7 min/cycle, not sure of the number of cycles yet, probably 3 to start.

  

GR


----------



## vertnugs (Jun 27, 2017)

PLEASE make sure there will be no drips from your new manifold sitting on the fan........would hate to hear that the fan shot some water/feed onto your bottom bulb.

GR8 grow you have.


----------



## gr865 (Jun 27, 2017)

vertnugs said:


> PLEASE make sure there will be no drips from your new manifold sitting on the fan........would hate to hear that the fan shot some water/feed onto your bottom bulb.
> 
> GR8 grow you have.


Thanks, did not think about that, will set it on the floor of the tray tomorrow.
Thanks again, 
GR


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 27, 2017)

gr865 said:


> What a day, wanting to solve the problem with the drip system;
> Today I dismantled the system. removed the 8 port manifold, built a loop manifold from 3/4" black vinyl with 5 ports. Put 1/4" red rubber hose on it, all of equal length, and mounted a 2 gph pressure compensating emitter. Plenty of pressure to run them now. Was so busy I forgot to take some pic's, will do it prior to lights on.
> Emptied both rez's, cleaned and refilled with 15 gallons of 1.55 EC solution at 5 78 pH.
> Timer set for 10 min, want to check it out before I go with multi feeding, just doing two feeding tonight 10:15 and 2:30, then will check them at 6 and see if they need more solution and possibly do another run at 6:30.
> ...


Looks good! I'm definitely subbed. 
I haven't read the whole thread yet so I'll ask;
Does your system drain to waste? If so your ec is pretty high from my experience, especially in veg.
I personally keep mine around 1.2 and raise it up to around 1.4 in flower depending on the strain. 
Indica dominant, not the OG's and Chems, can handle higher nutes than the Sativas.
I also like to flush it real good, once a week.
Honestly, running at a lower ec I still manage to burn the tips of the leaves by the time of the chop.


----------



## gr865 (Jun 28, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Looks good! I'm definitely subbed.
> I haven't read the whole thread yet so I'll ask;
> Does your system drain to waste? If so your ec is pretty high from my experience, especially in veg.
> I personally keep mine around 1.2 and raise it up to around 1.4 in flower depending on the strain.
> ...


Hey Bud,
I am running DTW, I use either or both RO and rain water, both ppm @ around 5 ppm, I spoke with the folks at Canna and they suggested that I use my tap water (my tap is well over 800 ppm), to bring the solution to 120 ppm. 
So instead of using my tap water I use Epsom and Cal/Magic

I picked this up a few years ago and still use it today.

LESS IS MORE

200 - 350 ppm of a + b for veg

400 - 550 ppm of a + b for flower


Cal/Magic to a+b ratio

150 ppm/200 ppm = 350

100 ppm/3ooppm = 400

50 ppm/ 400 ppm= 450

Here is a chart the gives the ratios of Calcium in given ppm of A&B.
This is based on slightly rough math but is very close to correct in my experience.

A&B/Calcium

3 ml/gal = .4 EC = 200 ppm with around 44 ppm of calcium
4.5 ml/gal = .6 EC = 300 ppm with around 66 ppm of calcium
6.2 ml/gal = .8 EC = 400 ppm with around 88 ppm of calcium
7.7 ml/gal = 1 EC = 500 ppm with around 112 ppm of calcium
9.2 ml/gal = 1.2 EC = 600 ppm with around 135 ppm of calcium

To my RO/rain water I add 2 grams of Epsom and 3 to 4 ml of Cal/Magic.

5.8 pH

Drip clean for the win.

Silica as a pH up in veg only.

*This Calcium information is purely based on a Canna schedule, using *Cal/Magic *As I stated, once you hit around 700 ppm you no longer need cal/mag additives. *

I use GH Cal/Magic and Epsom. When I use RO or rainwater (2-5 ppm) I add C/M and Epsom to bring my #'s to 120 ppm, then begin adding the base nutes. I use Canna Coco's line of nutes but I back off of their recommended rates, as I feel they are way high. For example, in veg I will add only 200 to 300 ppm of A&B and in flower 400 to 500 ppm. 
Using Epsom and Cal/Magic to get my ppm's to the desired level I get plenty of those nutes, and have not had any issues with Mag deficiencies.

GR


----------



## coreywebster (Jun 28, 2017)

Nice work on the new manifold dude.


----------



## vertnugs (Jun 28, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Honestly, running at a lower ec I still manage to burn the tips of the leaves by the time of the chop.


Love the avatar Bakersfield.

Not saying it IS why......but lack of some nutes can give you those little yellow/burt tips also.....mostly mag from my experience.I run 4 mil of floranova bloom for my entire cycle.Some strains like some extra mag and i get the same thing....yellow tips.A little bit of epsom salts and all newer growth ceases with the burnt lookin tips for me.


----------



## coreywebster (Jun 28, 2017)

Could be from a tiny bit too little K also @Bakersfield


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 28, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> Could be from a tiny bit too little K also @Bakersfield


I use the Lucas formula with Cal Magic throughout my grow.
In veg I run 600-800ppm or 1-1.2 ec. This is where my system shines compared to my hand watering days.
I'll see inches of growth a day, but in flower the differences, for me, are more subtle.

After the stretch in flower I'll crank it up to about 1.4 ec that's when the hardier afghanis thrive and I burn the tips of the Kushes, Chems and higher Sativa plants.

I actually had someone suggest a K toxicity on my last grow. I don't know? I reuse my coco, constantly adding new to old for a few years now. I hear that coco releases a lot of K as it breaks down.
Which makes me want to try using a coco specific nutrient with lower K and S values as a comparison to my Lucas regimen.


----------



## gr865 (Jun 28, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I use the Lucas formula with Cal Magic throughout my grow.
> In veg I run 600-800ppm or 1-1.2 ec. This is where my system shines compared to my hand watering days.
> I'll see inches of growth a day, but in flower the differences, for me, are more subtle.
> 
> ...



You using Lucas or H3ads formula for coco.
I used head when doing Hempy Buckets but I ended up using 3/5 instead of 6/9, that worked for me.


----------



## coreywebster (Jun 28, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I use the Lucas formula with Cal Magic throughout my grow.
> In veg I run 600-800ppm or 1-1.2 ec. This is where my system shines compared to my hand watering days.
> I'll see inches of growth a day, but in flower the differences, for me, are more subtle.
> 
> ...


Cool. The only reason I suggested a lack of K was just because it can present as nute burn but with more yellowing between the veins.

I believe its the other way around. The process of making coco gives it a very high K and S content pre it been buffered
When they buffer it they wash it with Calcium which replaces the K due the high CEC and it washes away most of S too. With coco nutrients you end up with a lot more calcium due to the ions attracting the Calcium and locking some of it out, so they whack lots in to counter that problem. It also latches on to magnesium but the magnesium is more available to the root system but when the calcium is locked up it takes a really long time to release tiny amounts at a time.
Where did you hear it breaks down and releases K? I would love to find out more. Please don't take that as doubting your word, I'm still finding lots of new info on coco even after recycling mine for going on 7 years.
If you use dehydrated coco then it would defo release some K as we cant buffer it on the scale the guys at canna for example do.

I wonder if there is more K in the coco specific nutes now. Whats the NPK of the lucas formula? Canna coco is 5-4-3 not including pk boost,

Edit, I misinterpreted the info, your correct, coco nutrient have less K to account for what's in the coco. I figured when it was buffered most of it was removed but apparently not. Cheers for that Bakersfield.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 28, 2017)

gr865 said:


> You using Lucas or H3ads formula for coco.
> I used head when doing Hempy Buckets but I ended up using 3/5 instead of 6/9, that worked for me.


I haven't tried the H3ad method. I'll definitely give it a look over.
I still follow the Lucas ratio of 1 micro to 2 bloom and I add 1 part Cal Magic. So it's 1:2:1.
I was using The Kiss method with MaxiBloom, but for some reason my plants like the flora series better.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 28, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> Cool. The only reason I suggested a lack of K was just because it can present as nute burn but with more yellowing between the veins.
> 
> I believe its the other way around. The process of making coco gives it a very high K and S content pre it been buffered
> When they buffer it they wash it with Calcium which replaces the K due the high CEC and it washes away most of S too. With coco nutrients you end up with a lot more calcium due to the ions attracting the Calcium and locking some of it out, so they whack lots in to counter that problem. It also latches on to magnesium but the magnesium is more available to the root system but when the calcium is locked up it takes a really long time to release tiny amounts at a time.
> ...


Here's a couple of good articles that explains the potassium and calcium connection with coco. 
http://www.cannagardening.com/growing_on_coco_busting_the_myth

https://manicbotanix.com/coco-substrate-and-hydroponics/

I'm still searching for a good article that talks about potassium release with decomposition, although the Canna article touches on the subject briefly.


----------



## gr865 (Jun 28, 2017)

gr865 said:


> You using Lucas or H3ads formula for coco.
> I used head when doing Hempy Buckets but I ended up using 3/5 instead of 6/9, that worked for me.


H3ads formula also calls for 1 gram Epsom/gal.
I will always use Epsom and Cal/Magic in all my coco grows.


----------



## gr865 (Jun 29, 2017)

New system seems to be working ok, need to put a ball valve on each 1/4" line to give me better control. I also am going to try removing the drip emitters and replace them with a tee to give me two watering points per plant without drippers attached. I tried it last evening and when I turned it on no water hit the pots it oversprayed every pot, LOL At 24 days trichs are abundant.
To day I am going to get the ball valves to adjust flow to each pot, Some need less than the others so this should give me the control I need. 
I believe that Bakersfield uses and open line without drippers, so hopefully he will chime in here and let me know how is system is set up.
   

GR


----------



## indianajones (Jun 29, 2017)

Looks good, I'm digging your setup.


----------



## gr865 (Jun 29, 2017)

This AM I installed the QDC inline fittings to each plant, now I will be able to remove them as needed to do some work on them, take some pics of them or maybe just have them out of the tent to admire them. I am headed into town today to go to the eye doc, and to pick up the 1//4" ball valves for individual plant watering control. 

  

I hope this does not offend anyone.
GF checking out the girls. 
She is not nude, she is wearing UV protected dark glasses!
Can you believe she is a "Senior Citizen"? 
 

GR


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 29, 2017)

gr865 said:


> New system seems to be working ok, need to put a ball valve on each 1/4" line to give me better control. I also am going to try removing the drip emitters and replace them with a tee to give me two watering points per plant without drippers attached. I tried it last evening and when I turned it on no water hit the pots it oversprayed every pot, LOL At 24 days trichs are abundant.
> To day I am going to get the ball valves to adjust flow to each pot, Some need less than the others so this should give me the control I need.
> I believe that Bakersfield uses and open line without drippers, so hopefully he will chime in here and let me know how is system is set up.
> View attachment 3969118 View attachment 3969117 View attachment 3969116 View attachment 3969115
> ...


I was thinking that you might have too much pressure, in your lines, to use them without emitters. You don't want water spraying around. 
Using a valve to turn down the flow sounds like the best way to get the ultimate control of flow to each line.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 29, 2017)

gr865 said:


> This AM I installed the QDC inline fittings to each plant, now I will be able to remove them as needed to do some work on them, take some pics of them or maybe just have them out of the tent to admire them. I am headed into town today to go to the eye doc, and to pick up the 1//4" ball valves for individual plant watering control.
> 
> View attachment 3969151 View attachment 3969150
> 
> ...


All your ladies look good, you're a lucky man.


----------



## gr865 (Jun 30, 2017)

Day 27 12/12
Just a few general shots
Side views
  
Top view
  
Group shot after defo & bunches of little buds
  
Giving this a try.


----------



## gr865 (Jun 30, 2017)

Day 27 12/12

Here are the ladies today, pre-defo/defi
G13 3
  
G13 1
 
CK 1
 
G13 2
  
G13 4
  

I will be removing fan weekly for the next few weeks, then the last week I will get them ready to harvest.

GR


----------



## JDMase (Jun 30, 2017)

Hey GR, thinking of getting a second CMH and im wondering how you recommend hanging the second one? I hang one from the top at the moment. Don't want a second from the top with a cable close to it what with the heat. 

Is it possible to get a frame or something to mount one at the bottom? 

Thanks


----------



## gr865 (Jul 1, 2017)

JDMase said:


> Hey GR, thinking of getting a second CMH and im wondering how you recommend hanging the second one? I hang one from the top at the moment. Don't want a second from the top with a cable close to it what with the heat. I tried hanging the lower lamp from the frame of the upper lamp but the chains were too close and they got very hot.
> 
> Is it possible to get a frame or something to mount one at the bottom?
> 
> Thanks


JD, 
I hang both lights from the frame work of the tent. I use clothespins to keep the chains in place. By sliding them I can get the lamps exactly on center. The lower stand I built would not allow me to get all the plants equal distance from the lamps so hanging was the best option for me. 

 

Sedan just made a light stand that attaches to his bottom fan. 

My lower lamp chord hangs about 6 to 8 inches from the upper lamp and I have no heat issues with the chord.

Hope this helps

GR


----------



## JDMase (Jul 1, 2017)

gr865 said:


> JD,
> I hang both lights from the frame work of the tent. I use clothespins to keep the chains in place. By sliding them I can get the lamps exactly on center. The lower stand I built would not allow me to get all the plants equal distance from the lamps so hanging was the best option for me.
> 
> View attachment 3970318View attachment 3970316 View attachment 3970330
> ...


Ah great stuff I had wondered if it would be an issue, im an over thinker and remember being taught heat is electrics worst enemy haha. I guess it's negligible in this instance. 

Thanks for the specifications, I had also wondered how far away to hang them from one another. Do you have both daylight bulbs or do you have the Agro for flower?


----------



## gr865 (Jul 1, 2017)

Mine is about 14 inches from the bottom of the upper lamp to the top of the lower lamp.
I am running both daylight now, ran them in veg also, with the cost of the lamps I cannot afford two set of lamps. Hope to get the 4100k before my next grow later in the yr, when I return from CR, if I return.

GR


----------



## gr865 (Jul 3, 2017)

Day 30 12/12

Minor defo day, hand water with nutes and Great White.
Buds forming nicely, except the Critical Kush, it is a stretcher and from when I grew it before it puts on buds starting around week four so it is just starting.

Critical Kush 
My lady is 5'7" 
 
G13 - 2
 

g13 - 4
  

To Be Con't


----------



## gr865 (Jul 3, 2017)

Day 30 12/12 con't

G13 1
 
G13 3
   

The profile view is fairly standard for the 5 plants and most are pulling the screens away from the frames. Did some more tieing to the screen, removed all the fans from the backs of the screens I did remove some of the bindings on some plants.

GR


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 3, 2017)

Nice, bro! Those look really good.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 3, 2017)

gr865 said:


> when I return from CR, if I return.


don't blame you one bit!

didn't you say you had a friend in CR? if so, what is driving like their? we want to hit up a few different towns and according to maps, we're gonna have about 10 hours of driving total. are roads decent? safe? etc.

p.s. grow looks great.


----------



## gr865 (Jul 3, 2017)

rkymtnman said:


> don't blame you one bit!
> 
> didn't you say you had a friend in CR? if so, what is driving like their? we want to hit up a few different towns and according to maps, we're gonna have about 10 hours of driving total. are roads decent? safe? etc.
> 
> p.s. grow looks great.


I am not sure of the roads, we plan on renting a car, use Quepos, where our friend lives, as a home base, rent a house. But we plan to driving all over, both coast, the mountains, maybe drive into Panama some.
Will ask my friend about the roads. 

Thanks, 

GR


----------



## gr865 (Jul 5, 2017)

question,
I can tell the plants are going to grow into the light, I have seen some netting that is secured at the base the placed where it will raise the buds up away from the lamps.
Where can I get this, I know it has to be thin, How big of squares or diamond pattern?
GR


----------



## gr865 (Jul 7, 2017)

gr865 said:


> question,
> I can tell the plants are going to grow into the light, I have seen some netting that is secured at the base the placed where it will raise the buds up away from the lamps.
> Where can I get this, I know it has to be thin, How big of squares or diamond pattern?
> GR


Got some 3.5"x3.5" poly net, not sure when to hang it but will figure it out.
GR


----------



## gr865 (Jul 7, 2017)

Pull the plants out this AM and worked on them, removed all binds and did a weekly defo, one more week of defo.
Will post pics tomorrow.
Tonight is a Margarita night.
GR


----------



## gr865 (Jul 9, 2017)

Day 34 12/12
Last major defo, I will do a last heavy defo at day 42 or so. From that point to harvest will only remove blocking fans.
They have begun to fill out, and the CK1 have finely finished stretching and beginning to add bud. The last CK I grew did the same thing, stretched for 4 to 5 weeks and finished in 10 weeks. 
The G13's are are very similar pheno's and should finish in the next three plus weeks, 62 to 70 days. I expect them to be around 65 days, but trichs will tell the tell.

Taken 7/7
Group of Girls
 

CK1
  
G13 3
 
G13 4
 

To be con't!


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 9, 2017)

looking great! i think you are gonna need some help to smoke all that when it's done!!


----------



## gr865 (Jul 9, 2017)

Everytime I do a defo I say, shit I have gone overboard, but then they fill back in within a few days and I look at then and say damn I could have gone further. 

In the last two pics, G13 2, the first pic, prior to defo was taken on 7/1 and the defo was on 7/5, 

G13 1
View attachment 3974980View attachment 3974981
G13 2
 View attachment 3974979

Four auto waterings a day, 10 PM (2 min), them 1 and 4 AM (1 min), and 7 AM (3 min), the last watering at 7 is the daily flush. This program is working well so far, constant monitoring and adjusting.

GR


----------



## gr865 (Jul 9, 2017)

Rocky, come on down here in the early fall and we will have a sit down, hell we'll go fishing. We went yesterday and did some surf fishing, only got one Black Tip Shark, tonight's dinner. 
I am really hoping for around a G/W so I can make me enough Cannabis Oil to get me through till next grow.
GR


----------



## vertnugs (Jul 9, 2017)

Nice work GR.

What size are your screens again?By lookin at your 2 gl pot as a size ref....about 2x4 or a bit under?

Oh and loved that Edna vid in the defol thread.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 9, 2017)

gr865 said:


> I can make me enough Cannabis Oil t


how do you make your oil?

and shark for dinner sounds delish!!! too bad you are such a long way away.


----------



## coreywebster (Jul 9, 2017)

gr865 said:


> Rocky,
> GR


Haha, all this time ive been reading his name as Ricky Martin Man. Which I thought was a bit gay, but who cares about that.
Now you said Rocky it all makes sense.. Honestly what a difference between Rocky Mountain man and Ricky martin man... The connotations are world apart.

No offence intended rky


----------



## vertnugs (Jul 9, 2017)

Blactip=yuuum!


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 9, 2017)

gr865 said:


> Rocky, come on down here in the early fall and we will have a sit down, hell we'll go fishing. We went yesterday and did some surf fishing, only got one Black Tip Shark, tonight's dinner.
> I am really hoping for around a G/W so I can make me enough Cannabis Oil to get me through till next grow.
> GR


Aren't those endangered? I'd feel bad about taking a shark because of how long they have to live before they can breed.


----------



## vertnugs (Jul 9, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Aren't those endangered? I'd feel bad about taking a shark because of how long they have to live before they can breed.


Far from endangered ttystikk.

Big migrations up the east coast this time of year.

Blacktips are a fun catch.....nothing better than getting a spool of line dumped with their lighting fast and acrobatic runs.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 9, 2017)

vertnugs said:


> Far from endangered ttystikk.
> 
> Big migrations up the east coast this time of year.
> 
> Blacktips are a fun catch.....nothing better than getting a spool of line dumped with their lighting fast and acrobatic runs.


Ok, good to know!


----------



## rkymtnman (Jul 9, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> Haha, all this time ive been reading his name as Ricky Martin Man. Which I thought was a bit gay, but who cares about that.
> Now you said Rocky it all makes sense.. Honestly what a difference between Rocky Mountain man and Ricky martin man... The connotations are world apart.
> 
> No offence intended rky


none taken! but funny nonetheless.


----------



## gr865 (Jul 9, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Aren't those endangered? I'd feel bad about taking a shark because of how long they have to live before they can breed.


Far from it, and as VN said the are plentiful and making their runs now. Good white meat, everyone of them I saw caught yesterday were in the 28" range, 24" are legal here. There were 8 caught in all and that was between about 5 groups fishing around us.
Here we are catching sharks and my grandson and I are out body surfing. It was his first time, he is 9, and he is hooked after catching his first wave he yelled Wow Pop's this is so cool. Perfect waves for him to learn on, 3 to 4 feet and breaking both ways. He wanted to try and catch every wave, he finally understood that he needed to learn to read the waves. I would watch them and tell him which ones to go for, and he caught most of those I pointed out. Had a great time with friends and family!

GR


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 9, 2017)

gr865 said:


> Far from it, and as VN said the are plentiful and making their runs now. Good white meat, everyone of them I saw caught yesterday were in the 28" range, 24" are legal here. There were 8 caught in all and that was between about 5 groups fishing around us.
> Here we are catching sharks and my grandson and I are out body surfing. It was his first time, he is 9, and he is hooked after catching his first wave he yelled Wow Pop's this is so cool. Perfect waves for him to learn on, 3 to 4 feet and breaking both ways. He wanted to try and catch every wave, he finally understood that he needed to learn to read the waves. I would watch them and tell him which ones to go for, and he caught most of those I pointed out. Had a great time with friends and family!
> 
> GR


Now that's a memorable outing!


----------



## gr865 (Jul 10, 2017)

Day 37 of 12/12
They are beginning to bulk up and trich development is coming along nicely!


----------



## ichabod crane (Jul 10, 2017)

Where are you again? It has been a bit since I was on one of your threads.


----------



## gr865 (Jul 10, 2017)

ichabod crane said:


> Where are you again? It has been a bit since I was on one of your threads.


Welcome Icha,
Good to see you again my friend!
You mean physical location?
Not a good state to get caught growing, even for your own meds.

GR


----------



## ichabod crane (Jul 10, 2017)

USA?


----------



## ichabod crane (Jul 10, 2017)

gr865 said:


> question,
> I can tell the plants are going to grow into the light, I have seen some netting that is secured at the base the placed where it will raise the buds up away from the lamps.
> Where can I get this, I know it has to be thin, How big of squares or diamond pattern?
> GR


I asked where you were because if you are in the USA you can go here to get crop netting cheap.

http://www.memphisnet.net/category/hortonova-crop-support-netting2

Get the 6x6 not the 6x7. It is much easier to cut to size.


----------



## gr865 (Jul 10, 2017)

ichabod crane said:


> I asked where you were because if you are in the USA you can go here to get crop netting cheap.
> 
> http://www.memphisnet.net/category/hortonova-crop-support-netting2
> 
> Get the 6x6 not the 6x7. It is much easier to cut to size.


Thanks,
My hydro store guy gave me a package that is 5' x 15' that is 3.5" x 3.5" and I will be able to cut to size. 
6" x 6" would probably be better but it was free. He gives me lot's of stuff and his prices for Canna products are damn near as cheap as the online stores with no shipping cost. Plus they are cool folks, they like the fact that I am a 70 yr old cannabis grower for my own meds.
I am thinking attaching to to base of the frame and gradually raise it to force all bud sites toward the screens, then attaching to the top of the frame. I am sure this will need to be loosely hung, just enough to keep them buds off the lights.
Well that my theory or guess, LOL. Oh, and he gave it to me for free, big factor.


----------



## ichabod crane (Jul 10, 2017)

Free is good.


----------



## gr865 (Jul 10, 2017)

vertnugs said:


> Nice work GR.
> 
> What size are your screens again?By lookin at your 2 gl pot as a size ref....about 2x4 or a bit under?
> 
> Oh and loved that Edna vid in the defol thread.


The are 22" x 40", and the height from the base to the top of the screen is 54".

This is from the start of the journal.

Grow area - 4x4x6’7” Gorilla tent
Lights – 2 x Nanolux 315W CMH NA
Screens - 21”x 40” Overall working height is 54” (137 cm)
Pots– Two gallon Smart Pots
Medium - Straight Coco
Nutes – Canna Coco A&B, Rhizotonic, Cannazym, Boost and KoolBloom.
Number of plants – 5
Strain – Barneys Farm G13 Haze (4), and Critical Kush (1)

They are beginning to look nice, fun to open the tent in the evening.

GR


----------



## gr865 (Jul 15, 2017)

Day 41 12/12
Day 38

Day 41
     
This was day 41 group shot, Critical Kush  in the middle and I am not please with this plant at all, have grown it before and it performed about as well the last time. Very wirey, slow bud development breeder say's 58 days, no way will it be ready in 18 days.

Day 42, now the G13 says 74 day average, that's another 32 days, those bitches are going to be hugh and heavy. 


Still manipulating the branches around to fill blank spots, got a feeling really don't need to with the increase in bud size I am expecting. I do hope.

GR


----------



## ichabod crane (Jul 15, 2017)

What are you going to do if the buds above the top of the screen get heavy and start to flop down? I built smaller screens that can be attached to the top of my larger screens just for this reason. I installed PVC tees at the screen corners and the small screens just slid right in.

Some thing to think about.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 15, 2017)

gr865 said:


> Day 41 12/12
> Day 38
> View attachment 3978385
> Day 41
> ...


Things are looking really good in there!

Not all strains will do well in any given setup. I ran and discarded plenty that didn't agree with mine. Don't feel bad about cutting those that don't do well in favor of those that do.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 15, 2017)

ichabod crane said:


> What are you going to do if the buds above the top of the screen get heavy and start to flop down? I built smaller screens that can be attached to the top of my larger screens just for this reason. I installed PVC tees at the screen corners and the small screens just slid right in.
> 
> Some thing to think about.


----------



## ichabod crane (Jul 15, 2017)

I had a strain called X. Fucking shit grew over the top and then bent over and back down 2.5 feet. Shit pissed me off so I got rid of it. Then every one was like shit I need some more of that X. Haha glad to get rid of that fucker. Floppy ass shitty plant that one.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 15, 2017)

ichabod crane said:


> I had a strain called X. Fucking shit grew over the top and then bent over and back down 2.5 feet. Shit pissed me off so I got rid of it. Then every one was like shit I need some more of that X. Haha glad to get rid of that fucker. Floppy ass shitty plant that one.


Maybe it just needed topped more often?


----------



## ichabod crane (Jul 15, 2017)

No all this was after going into flower. It stretched about 3 feet in flower. Not a good choice for vert.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 15, 2017)

ichabod crane said:


> No all this was after going into flower. It stretched about 3 feet in flower. Not a good choice for vert.


I've topped some stretchy strains two weeks deep in bloom and they did well.

But if it won't behave and yield in the space alloted then it's not a good choice.


----------



## ichabod crane (Jul 15, 2017)

I could have put it in smaller and let it fill in but it was the first time I grew it and I was new to growing so let it go. Now if I had it I could run it better but there are better strains available.


----------



## JDMase (Jul 15, 2017)

Hey GR, things are looking great, look forward to seeing your updates around harvest.


----------



## gr865 (Jul 15, 2017)

ichabod crane said:


> What are you going to do if the buds above the top of the screen get heavy and start to flop down? I built smaller screens that can be attached to the top of my larger screens just for this reason. I installed PVC tees at the screen corners and the small screens just slid right in.
> 
> Some thing to think about.


I have some netting I plan on putting one the plants to lift them up and away from the light;.]

GR



ttystikk said:


> Things are looking really good in there!
> 
> Not all strains will do well in any given setup. I ran and discarded plenty that didn't agree with mine. Don't feel bad about cutting those that don't do well in favor of those that do.


Thanks bud, I know they will be fattening up a bunch.
Yeah, thiis is the second time I I tried running this strain in vert, last time thought it was all my FKups, but will not run it in vert again.

GR


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 15, 2017)

gr865 said:


> I have some netting I plan on putting one the plants to lift them up and away from the light;.]
> 
> GR
> 
> ...


I find that when the buds sagged like the pic I posted above that they got light on the backside and filled out better.

I may have had more room than you do and maybe I'm attributing the results to the wrong cause, YMMV.

In any case, I'm thoroughly enjoying watching what you're doing right now.


----------



## ichabod crane (Jul 15, 2017)

I like them to sag as well to get light in farther. But you have to make sure the branch does not split where it joins the main stem.


----------



## gr865 (Jul 15, 2017)

Damn I only have a 4x4, every thing is fairly backed up away from the lamp now, not sure how I will get this done, but it is a hell of a lot of fun figuring it out. 
I know damn good an well that with 30+/- days left I will need to do something, what a bitch of a problem to have, LOL


----------



## gr865 (Jul 18, 2017)

Just a couple of pics as the lights were coming on last night.
   

All is ok here over the rainbow! Did see single fungal gnat, he was not in the tent, but in the rez's room drown in my nute solution. I will be treating with the high rate of SM90 tonight. At the same time will give a dose of Great White.


----------



## gr865 (Jul 19, 2017)

Question:

Do my leaf look too dark green, I think so. I am feeding with 30 ml A&B per 5 gallons or 6 ml/gal. 
Thinking of lowering the A and increasing the B this late in flower? Maybe 20 ml A and 40 ml B? Any suggestion? Please.

GR


----------



## verticalgrow (Jul 19, 2017)

Answer:

Its to late so back off on nutes down to 50%.

VG


----------



## verticalgrow (Jul 19, 2017)

gr865 said:


> Question:
> 
> Maybe 20 ml A and 40 ml B? Any suggestion? Please.
> 
> GR


 Maybe try that on 2 plants only,
Good Luck


----------



## gr865 (Jul 21, 2017)

Day 48 12/12
Breeder say's G13's are 74 day plant. Doubt I will go that long.
Out of the tent for repositioning buds. Not a lot of work to do, just pull some of the branches away from the lights. There is still some popcorn that I should take off. I am please with the wet dry cycles, running early lights on 2 min to saturate but just a drip or two of DTW, second time is a one minute run no DTW, and the final times is a 3 plus minute run with a minimum runoff of 20 to 30%.
CK1, G13 2, G13 4. G13 3 and G13 1
    

con't


----------



## gr865 (Jul 21, 2017)

Day 48 12/12 con't 

About to go back into the tent, minor repositioning.
CK1, G13 2, G13 4, G13 3 and G13 1
     
Group
 

Later,

GR


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 21, 2017)

Lol isn't it fun to so casually move such big plants around? With a Flatlander SCRoG can do it, for sure!

My vertical panels were 4' wide x 6' tall. Yours are so much easier to handle I'm wondering if I made a mistake going that big.


----------



## gr865 (Jul 21, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Lol isn't it fun to so casually move such big plants around? With a Flatlander SCRoG can do it, for sure!
> 
> My vertical panels were 4' wide x 6' tall. Yours are so much easier to handle I'm wondering if I made a mistake going that big.



Yes it is nice to be able to take them in and out of the tent for working on, but being able to move them around in the tent is priceless. 
You know if you have the room and don't need to move them 4x6 is fine. If I had room I would build them 3x6 or 3x7 but I am limited in space.

GR


----------



## ichabod crane (Jul 21, 2017)

The only draw back I have found with the narrower screens is that the plants can be harder to bend around because of the tighter bend radius needed to get them back on the screens.

But love the fact that the screens can be taken out at any time.


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 21, 2017)

gr865 said:


> Yes it is nice to be able to take them in and out of the tent for working on, but being able to move them around in the tent is priceless.
> You know if you have the room and don't need to move them 4x6 is fine. If I had room I would build them 3x6 or 3x7 but I am limited in space.
> 
> GR


I moved my 4x6 panels whenever needed. Best with two people tho.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 21, 2017)

ichabod crane said:


> The only draw back I have found with the narrower screens is that the plants can be harder to bend around because of the tighter bend radius needed to get them back on the screens.
> 
> But love the fact that the screens can be taken out at any time.



Glad to see you around, you inspired me on IC!


----------



## gr865 (Jul 21, 2017)

a senile fungus said:


> Glad to see you around, you inspired me on IC!


He and Marlo are what I would consider my mentors. I have read both of their threads multiple times. Hell my panels are their ideas, just had to make them work for me.


----------



## a senile fungus (Jul 21, 2017)

gr865 said:


> He and Marlo are what I would consider my mentors. I have read both of their threads multiple times. Hell my panels are their ideas, just had to make them work for me.


Exactly!

I like the little toy truck hauling around a fat bud.


----------



## ichabod crane (Jul 22, 2017)

Haha you guys. I stole all my shit from others. Maybe I had more pictures and better explanations is all.

Just like Gr865 did with mine he modified it to work for him I did with some one elses.


----------



## gr865 (Jul 27, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Lol isn't it fun to so casually move such big plants around? With a Flatlander SCRoG can do it, for sure!
> 
> My vertical panels were 4' wide x 6' tall. Yours are so much easier to handle I'm wondering if I made a mistake going that big.



What is a flatlander scrog?


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 27, 2017)

gr865 said:


> What is a flatlander scrog?


A horizontal trellis, as opposed to trellising vertically.

Most trellises are vertical; roses, pole beans, morning glories, grape vines...


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 27, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> A horizontal trellis, as opposed to trellising vertically.
> 
> Most trellises are vertical; roses, pole beans, morning glories, grape vines...


Isn't a flatlander a derogatory term for people not from Colorado by Coloradans?


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 27, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Isn't a flatlander a derogatory term for people not from Colorado by Coloradans?


Could be...

But that's not why I use it.


----------



## gr865 (Jul 28, 2017)

Day 54 12/12

Starting to fill out now, buds swelling, just not as fast as I would like.
Plants are drinking just under a gallon each a day, and when I open the tent at the start of lights on the pots are light not dry, and the last watering of the day around 2.5 to 3 hrs before lights off, they are also light but again not totally dry, this is working well. There is one time in between those two watering but it is only a two min cycle.

         

Ck 1 is a problem child, did the same thing that last time I tried growing her. Supposed to be a 58 day plant and buds are still very light and airy.

GR


----------



## gr865 (Jul 30, 2017)

Ok so I have a question for you folks who have grown using this method.
I am noticing a lot of trichs forming on the underside of the leaves, is this normal for a stacked vertical grow?


  

They are starting to pack on some trichomes.

GR


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 30, 2017)

gr865 said:


> Ok so I have a question for you folks who have grown using this method.
> I am noticing a lot of trichs forming on the underside of the leaves, is this normal for a stacked vertical grow?
> 
> View attachment 3987044
> ...


It's normal for healthy plants.


----------



## gr865 (Jul 30, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> It's normal for healthy plants.


Good to know, guess my other grows were not that healthy,


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 30, 2017)

gr865 said:


> Good to know, guess my other grows were not that healthy,


I'm not going there. All I'm saying is that this one is very healthy!


----------



## gr865 (Jul 30, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I'm not going there. All I'm saying is that this one is very healthy!


Good thing is I am learning to do things right. My agronomic background does not apply when growing cannabis. Now if I were growing hemp, I could kill it because it is what I know. This has been an enjoyable learning experience. Nice Hobby!

Thanks Buddy you have helped a lot along the way. I am not there yet but working on it.

GR


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 30, 2017)

gr865 said:


> Good thing is I am learning to do things right. My agronomic background does not apply when growing cannabis. Now if I were growing hemp, I could kill it because it is what I know. This has been an enjoyable learning experience. Nice Hobby!
> 
> Thanks Buddy you have helped a lot along the way. I am not there yet but working on it.
> 
> GR


Why would agronomy not be helpful? It's a plant, right?


----------



## gr865 (Jul 31, 2017)

Maybe I should have said, growing cannabis in coco. It is a totally different critter. Same rules do not apply except using fertigation. Less is more, and that is the same in growing turfgrass. I had fertigation systems at every golf course I was in charge of since the early 90's. Depending on the time of year I would feed up to 1.25#'s of N a month, most months were at around .75#'s of N. That would be spread over 12 to 15 watering a month.
Growing cannabis in coco is basically the same, only your total fert. is spread over nightly watering instead of a month. I know what my target is so I divide that total into 3 cycles per night. 
I believe it is the attempt to recreate an outdoor environment indoors. Doing so creates a number of issues not faced growing in an outdoor environment. Maybe it's the 40 yrs I spent growing turfgrass compared to the few yrs I have been growing cannabis, experience always helps. Since i have been growing this is the only method I have work with more than once. All indoors, soil, Hempy's (Perlite/Vermiculite, straight Perlite, coco/clay pellets/growstones, straight coco, and for the past couple of years now it have been coco/smart pots. So this is the longest I have consistently grow in one medium and I am beginning to get it. Last grow was 0.75 g/W, expecting around 1 g/W, the Critical Kush may not produce as expected. 
But I am happy with what I am seeing, and hopefully I will get enough to make my meds (CO) for the next 4 to 6 months. I really don't want to have to buy any cannabis to make the meds I require.

GR


----------



## gr865 (Aug 2, 2017)

Okay, we are getting into the harvest window, day 60 12/12, around 14 days left, they are really bulking up. Last night I had to take them out of the tent and do some moving around of the buds in the center of the screens that are trying to get into the lamps. And the upper buds are drooping into the lamps also, Tied everything back to the screens and backed them up a bit away from the lamps. I think I may burn them more just moving them in and out if the tent, have notice a couple of buds that bumped against the light and got a good burn on them. Have only bumped the light myself two times this grow, fuck I hate when that happens. 

I scoped a couple of buds last night and overall they are around 10% cloudy with the occasional tiny amber amongst bright crystal trichs.

Good sign, last week I cut some minor branches that were being totally blocked by the thickness of the plants. I sat them on my toaster oven to be taken to the compost pile. Well I never got around to taken them out to the pile and this AM while making coffee I saw them and said "what the hell" and put them in the grinder to prepare for testing. I am impressed to say the least. Going to make me some very good medicine. Thinking of maybe harvesting one G13 next week at 67 days, then two G13's on day 74, and then the final G13 at day 81. Not sure about waiting till day 81 don't want the plant going too far and lose some of it's magical power.

Couple of pics from last nights work.

     
 

Note: There are no pics of the Critical Kush, am not happy with that plant. According to the breeded it is a 56 day plant, at day 60 now and the buds look like they are only in their 4th to 5th week. Going to let them go longer, scoped them last night and no red pistils and 100% clear trichs.

GR


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 2, 2017)

gr865 said:


> Okay, we are getting into the harvest window, day 60 12/12, around 14 days left, they are really bulking up. Last night I had to take them out of the tent and do some moving around of the buds in the center of the screens that are trying to get into the lamps. And the upper buds are drooping into the lamps also, Tied everything back to the screens and backed them up a bit away from the lamps. I think I may burn them more just moving them in and out if the tent, have notice a couple of buds that bumped against the light and got a good burn on them. Have only bumped the light myself two times this grow, fuck I hate when that happens.
> 
> I scoped a couple of buds last night and overall they are around 10% cloudy with the occasional tiny amber amongst bright crystal trichs.
> 
> ...


Not sure why you'd want to throw away buds so close to harvest?

Those look amazing! I'm very impressed with your technique and results!


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 2, 2017)

gr865 said:


> Okay, we are getting into the harvest window, day 60 12/12, around 14 days left, they are really bulking up. Last night I had to take them out of the tent and do some moving around of the buds in the center of the screens that are trying to get into the lamps. And the upper buds are drooping into the lamps also, Tied everything back to the screens and backed them up a bit away from the lamps. I think I may burn them more just moving them in and out if the tent, have notice a couple of buds that bumped against the light and got a good burn on them. Have only bumped the light myself two times this grow, fuck I hate when that happens.
> 
> I scoped a couple of buds last night and overall they are around 10% cloudy with the occasional tiny amber amongst bright crystal trichs.
> 
> ...


Looks real nice!
I've bumped my vert light when it was on and now I always turn the light off before I get near them, lol.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 2, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Looks real nice!
> I've bumped my vert light when it was on and now I always turn the light off before I get near them, lol.


A wise move lol


----------



## gr865 (Aug 2, 2017)

Grow tattoo,


----------



## gr865 (Aug 3, 2017)

Today I harvested the Critical Kush at day 61, breeder says 56 but was not ready. Checked the trichs last night and they were around 70% cloudy/30% clear.
Took some pics but deleted them before I transferred them to the laptop. Shit happens!

I trimmed and removed the buds from the stems and placed them on my drying rack. 356 grams wet weight, so instead of 20% and the dry weight factor I am using 15% because of the amount of small buds that I know will not weigh much at all. So somewhere around 2 zips, if I am lucky. Not happy with that plant at all. But my GF said, well maybe it will be very good wil make up for the lack of weight.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 4, 2017)

gr865 said:


> Today I harvested the Critical Kush at day 61, breeder says 56 but was not ready. Checked the trichs last night and they were around 70% cloudy/30% clear.
> Took some pics but deleted them before I transferred them to the laptop. Shit happens!
> 
> I trimmed and removed the buds from the stems and placed them on my drying rack. 356 grams wet weight, so instead of 20% and the dry weight factor I am using 15% because of the amount of small buds that I know will not weigh much at all. So somewhere around 2 zips, if I am lucky. Not happy with that plant at all. But my GF said, well maybe it will be very good wil make up for the lack of weight.
> View attachment 3989444 View attachment 3989430


I'm thinking the structure of this plant may have had something to do with the low yield. I try to have one main stem with a few branches from it- and then those branches are also topped.


----------



## coreywebster (Aug 4, 2017)

Looking good. I predict 3 zips there. Fingers crossed.


----------



## gr865 (Aug 4, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I'm thinking the structure of this planet may have had something to do with the low yield. I try to have one main stem with a few branches from it- and then those branches are also topped.


Can you do a drawing of the structure you speak of. I think I picture it, but would be nice to have a drawing. So how many times are you topping, and you top the main stem also how many times. Any supercropping? 
I have thought of removing all back and directly front branches, then every other side branch. May have to try it sometime.
Thanks bud,
GR


----------



## gr865 (Aug 4, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> Looking good. I predict 3 zips there. Fingers crossed.


Yeah, that's possible, I used 15% dry weight, usually use 20% and it comes close. These buds are so thin and airy. I hope your right.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 4, 2017)

gr865 said:


> Can you do a drawing of the structure you speak of. I think I picture it, but would be nice to have a drawing. So how many times are you topping, and you top the main stem also how many times. Any supercropping?
> I have thought of removing all back and directly front branches, then every other side branch. May have to try it sometime.
> Thanks bud,
> GR


Without a graphic, I still think I can provide a useful direction.

1:4
4:16

Is that too simple?


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 4, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Without a graphic, I still think I can provide a useful direction.
> 
> 1:4
> 4:16
> ...


No.


----------



## JDMase (Aug 5, 2017)

With topping so much do you not end up with a similar issue I have, which is heavy branching up top, lots of bud sites and branches which overlap one another and block light from each other? I guess im limited for space in my area though.


----------



## gr865 (Aug 6, 2017)

Day 63 and 64

     

GR


----------



## JDMase (Aug 6, 2017)

gr865 said:


> Day 63 and 64
> 
> View attachment 3990875 View attachment 3990880 View attachment 3990881 View attachment 3990882 View attachment 3990884
> 
> GR


My favourite part of growing


----------



## gr865 (Aug 7, 2017)

JDMase said:


> My favourite part of growing


Mine too!
Just like taking their pics at this time, they change daily.
Checking them is AM they average around 30% Cloudy so will be checking them daily for that magical 60 to 70% cloudiness with few amber.
They are fattening up! Here is the same bud, pics taken 3 days apart. Gaining girth!
  
These all taken this AM right after lights out.
Samples from each plant.
The first pic of this post is one of the 4 plants in the tent.
Here are the rest of them.
   Center of one of the G13's, such a lovely plant!
 
I got the Critical Kush in a plastic container now, put it in last night to sweat, pull the moisture from the stems. I will be putting them back on the rack for a day or two then into jars for curing. Looking like 2.7 zips dried but uncured, very disappointed, should have at least doubled that. Tried this strain two time and both times was not happy with the results.
Now the G13's look heavy and smell just wonderful, and I have anywhere between 6 and ten days. The are just continuing to pack on some weight, foxtailing but the trichs aren't there yet.

GR


----------



## gr865 (Aug 10, 2017)

Just a couple of days to go, still getting fatter by the day. 
I am thinking start harvesting Sunday or Monday, days 71 or 72. Just don't think I can let them go the full recommended 74 days. Still getting lots of new pistils although a lot have turned to red, trichs over 50% cloudy very few amber. 
When they came out of the tent this morning, just before the final irrig. cycle, the pots were light but the plants, man, they are heavy. Rearranged them in the tent, then irrig. cycle. 
Started on Tuesday, the rez had approx. 6 of the 9 gallons it holds, added 3 gallons rain water (5 ppm) to fill the primary rez. Added a touch of Epsom, Cannazym full rate, Boost just under the suggested high rate. Since then it's been getting 3 gallon a cycle period of rain/RO, pH'ed, with Cannazym and Boost. ppm is just under 100 with a ph that starts at 5.85 and over the night may swing upwards to 5.92, which is a good thing.
G13 Haze pheno 2 and pheno 4
 

Just some bud shots,
   
  

I bumped the lamp with this bud last time I took them out for a walk, LOL.

GR


----------



## gr865 (Aug 14, 2017)

Very productive weekend,
Saturday morning pulled the plants out to give them a good check up, they had a good low ppm flush twice and had their water stopped on Thursday morning so the pots had been drying in the pots for two days, I scoped them and found at least 60% cloudy, 20+% clear and the rest just beginning to turn amber. Turned to my GF and told her to get the trimming sizzors and we got busy. Harvested that Critical Kush earlier last week so this weekend GF and I did the G13 Haze.
Total wet weight, 4596 all plants, had around 450 grams of small buds and leaf that will go in the oil also, the G13's averaged 999 g wet weight and the CK was 600 g. Not sure what that will be dry but being conservative and using a 15% wet to dry ratio it comes to 24.62 zips of good medicine (but never count those chickens and all that crap). Should be able to get enough CO for my treatment, I hope so anyway.
Ladies just before chop.
   
First two rows hanging in the tent.


All nine rows, lined up and smelling so nice.


My little helpers comment, I don't want to take this leaf off it has so much white crystals all over it. My comment, remove it, it is going to be added to everything when we make oil. 
 ..
Well I will post dry weight when it happens, not totally happy, the Critical Kush will not be grown again and the entire plant is going to make oil. I would have done well weight wise had it not been for that bitch. Second time to try her but won't grow it again.
Guess I will continue to use the stacked 315's, very pleased with the lights.

GR


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 16, 2017)

gr865 said:


> Very productive weekend,
> Saturday morning pulled the plants out to give them a good check up, they had a good low ppm flush twice and had their water stopped on Thursday morning so the pots had been drying in the pots for two days, I scoped them and found at least 60% cloudy, 20+% clear and the rest just beginning to turn amber. Turned to my GF and told her to get the trimming sizzors and we got busy. Harvested that Critical Kush earlier last week so this weekend GF and I did the G13 Haze.
> Total wet weight, 4596 all plants, had around 450 grams of small buds and leaf that will go in the oil also, the G13's averaged 999 g wet weight and the CK was 600 g. Not sure what that will be dry but being conservative and using a 15% wet to dry ratio it comes to 24.62 zips of good medicine (but never count those chickens and all that crap). Should be able to get enough CO for my treatment, I hope so anyway.
> Ladies just before chop.
> ...


I think you might be surprised when it comes to the weigh in.

Great run, can't wait to see how you improve from here!


----------



## gr865 (Aug 16, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> I think you might be surprised when it comes to the weigh in.
> 
> Great run, can't wait to see how you improve from here!


Three plus days hanging in the tent with heavy fan action. Removed the branches from the tent and cut the buds off the stems.
Dry but pliable, put into plastic bags to sweat for 24 hrs, then it will go on the drying rack, for a day or so then into jars for curing. They are drying fast so watching them closely. 
Although they are not cured yet, I know I am going to do 1g/W and possibly more.

Do believe I will not grow in the summer anymore, not without added equipment. 
Looks like it will only be two grows a yr for this ol boy.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 16, 2017)

gr865 said:


> Three plus days hanging in the tent with heavy fan action. Removed the branches from the tent and cut the buds off the stems.
> Dry but pliable, put into plastic bags to sweat for 24 hrs, then it will go on the drying rack, for a day or so then into jars for curing. They are drying fast so watching them closely.
> Although they are not cured yet, I know I am going to do 1g/W and possibly more.
> 
> ...


Most people keep their grows too cool.


----------



## gr865 (Aug 16, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Most people keep their grows too cool.


The buds don't seem to get as dense when I can only get the tent low temps in the mid 70'. I like getting my temps in the low to mid 80's during veg and for the first 4 or so weeks into flower, then lowering the temps to the high seventies during lights on and 70 or so during the last few weeks.


----------



## gr865 (Aug 21, 2017)

Final final,

They are in the cure jars, weight has not changed since Sat..
Total of the four G13 Haze plants = 23.5 Zips (658g) of smokeable/medical
Shake, sugar leaf/leaf (168g), G13 under sized buds, smokable but would be too much work to trim (56g), the entire grow of Critical Kush (70g) = (296g) 10.5 Zips
Total = 35 + Zips



And just over a G/W of medical goodness, plus the good Cannabis Oil the rest will make, Yay, 

As for the smoke, last night G/F and I had a couple of bowls and it was very delightful I must say. Uppy high, kept us awake for a bit (at least till we smoked a a couple of more bowls), light and thoughtful. Hell I even played some guitar which I have not done in a while. Cool beans!

I am making Cannabis Oil today and using all the shake, Critical Kush, the non workable G13 and 3.4 Zips of the smokable G13 Haze. That give me a total of 17.3 Zips for the oil. Hoping to make 45 plus grams of oil. If I were using all bud I would expect 60 + but with the shake and way the Critical Kush turned out, very disappointed, can't expect much.

Here's the 20 Zips of my medicine!
 

GR


----------



## gr865 (Aug 21, 2017)

I sure hope my math is right as I am doing this after testing the Cannabis Oil, you know during cleanup, . So I will double check it in the morning, 

GR


----------



## gr865 (Aug 23, 2017)

Math was correct and the material for CO made exactly 45 grams. So now I will just use some of the smokable buds to make another 20 or so grams and I will be set in meds for this treatment.


----------



## coreywebster (Aug 25, 2017)

I think you should build a Sedan style set up but with cooltubes for the summer months. Smash it out of the park all year round.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 25, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> I think you should build a Sedan style set up but with cooltubes for the summer months. Smash it out of the park all year round.


Hey now, I was running vertical silos long before he got here!

And I never found cool tubes necessary or even desirable. Proper airflow management and environmental control was key.


----------



## coreywebster (Aug 26, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Hey now, I was running vertical silos long before he got here!
> 
> And I never found cool tubes necessary or even desirable. Proper airflow management and environmental control was key.


Yeah but if I said "do what ttystikk used to do" it could be open to multiple interpretations, your reputation with vertical precedes you brother. If I say Sedan there's no confusion


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 26, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> Yeah but if I said "do what ttystikk used to do" it could be open to multiple interpretations, your reputation with vertical precedes you brother. If I say Sedan there's no confusion


I plan to get back to doing it as soon as I'm able. Justice delayed is Justice denied.


----------



## gr865 (Aug 26, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> I think you should build a Sedan style set up but with cooltubes for the summer months. Smash it out of the park all year round.


I ran cool tube in a horizontal grow a few yrs ago, worked ok, but prefer bare bulb.
I really prefer to grow in the winter. If I can get two grows a year like this last one I would not need a summer grow.
Tty, no need to worry, you will be back growing again in no time. 

GR


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 26, 2017)

gr865 said:


> I ran cool tube in a horizontal grow a few yrs ago, worked ok, but prefer bare bulb.
> I really prefer to grow in the winter. If I can get two grows a year like this last one I would not need a summer grow.
> Tty, no need to worry, you will be back growing again in no time.
> 
> GR


Thanks for the kind words.

I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## gr865 (Sep 9, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> Hey now, I was running vertical silos long before he got here!
> 
> And I never found cool tubes necessary or even desirable. Proper airflow management and environmental control was key.


----------

